# A couple of exterior styling questions



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Okay first off, before you try and flame me I have read every single bodykit thread on here and none have answered my question. So with that in mind; here goes: What are all the bodykits available for the B14 that are made out of Poly-urethane? Or is the Erebuni GTR the only one? I actually talked to a bodykit shop but they didn't know either, they only carried fiberglass. I really like the look of the drift front bumper but I'm turned off to the idea of fiberglass.

Second question: I was looking at getting some of those M3 mirrors, powered with the bluish/white leds. Should I be weary of buying them off e-bay for "brand new/never been opened" for 5 or 10 bucks? I like the idea of only having to pay that much opposed to 50 dollars, I'm just afraid I'm gonna get some messed up shit.

Oh... and is Liuspeed the only one who sells crystals (front and corners)? I really don't want to pay 400 dollars just to replace my headlights and signals. But I don't want to keep the ugly, yellowish lights either. 

That reminds me... where can I get some good looking taillights from? I don't want those altezza/euro pieces of crap that's supposed to give my car a "unique" look when everyone else already has the fugly things.

Thank ya much for any assistance.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

Erebuni is the only kit am aware to be poly
most ebay stuff is crap erebuni has those M3 mirrors but they will cost alot more
check out matrixracing for light but there not cheap
there is not a taillight replacement for the b14 200sx only the sentra


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

stillen has a urethane lip, scorchins syndicatekustomz.com has a lip kit comin out soon, check out the prototypes. :thumbup:


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

Acceler8ter said:


> Oh... and is Liuspeed the only one who sells crystals (front and corners)? I really don't want to pay 400 dollars just to replace my headlights and signals. But I don't want to keep the ugly, yellowish lights either.



I Don't know who else sells them, but they are your better bet. They are the nicest lights i have seen on a b14, except for his hid's. You have to really look at some people car's to be able to get a better look at some other lights. But don;t get me wrong alot of people that take care of their stuff and do things right can make any headlight for sale for the b14's look fantastic.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Acceler8ter said:


> Oh... and is Liuspeed the only one who sells crystals (front and corners)? I really don't want to pay 400 dollars just to replace my headlights and signals. But I don't want to keep the ugly, yellowish lights either.


$400?

If you get the steal gear it won't run that high. I got mine in a GB he had a while back for under 250.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> $400?
> 
> If you get the steal gear it won't run that high. I got mine in a GB he had a while back for under 250.


Thanks for the help so far.

Wow I don't like that Stillen front bumper, I think I'll just have to go with that GTR kit. Oh and BTW: My car is a '96 Sentra GXE. So 200SX problems won't apply to me.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

a good cheap tail light replacement is the SE-l lights. they are the normal red on the outside but the inside is white instead of amber. its a very good looking light.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> a good cheap tail light replacement is the SE-l lights. they are the normal red on the outside but the inside is white instead of amber. its a very good looking light.


Where can I get them/look at them? I've always like the look of this taillights on Civic's that have a really Dark crimson red top and a clear bottom. If I could find some like that, that would be awesome. I don't know what they're called though.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)




----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

1.6pete said:


>


Ewwwww.... I like. I like a lot. That's the type of light I'm talking about. I want some of them. Where do I get them and how much do they run?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well, you can try the dealer, i dont really know where else. also, i have seen reverse se-l's that is white on the outside and red on the inside. thats pretty cool too. idk where to buy those either.....sorry lol.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Here's one more look at the SE-L tail from my car. 










I bought mine from Mossy Performance for $170 shipped. Definitely _the best_ replacement for the non SE-L Sentra. As far as the crystal clear heads/corners, you probably won't find a better deal.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

irontom said:


> Here's one more look at the SE-L tail from my car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... well thanks for the help Pete and Iron. I'll check out Mossy and I guess at some point and time Liuspeed will be getting my business as well.


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

i have a set of stock SEL rear lights, i just have to remember where i put them.
if you want them hit me with a PM


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

hey wasup hey under the pic whats that do i sign your gest book? :wtf: and how can i get that to show in my posts?????


----------

